# 2011 Brides, how are you doing? :)



## Tiff

Once upon a time we used to post in here like mad! :blush: Now that our weddings are done (for the most part, still have a few 2011 brides left :happydance: ) how is everyone doing?

How's married life? The same as engaged life? How did all your weddings go? Off without a hitch? Funny stories? Would love to hear them. :cloud9:

I miss you ladies! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chai_w

aw Tiff I love this idea!
Engaged life is still the same, though this week is going to be very interesting as it is our last week of school for this semester, and it is also only 6 days till the wedding! got my wedding license in hand today:happydance: Can't wait till it is here, still worried about people clashing, and family tantrums from some people:haha: heres to hoping that everything goes well for everyone still waiting for their day! lots of wedding luck dust to everyone!

:wedding: :dust:


----------



## Tiff

Chai I can't believe its so close for you! 6 days before my wedding I was doing pretty good, I think! Excited for Mynx as her wedding was a week before my own. :mrgreen:

I hope everyone remembers their place and that it isn't time nor place for tantrums and such. Eeeek! So excited for you!


----------



## booflebump

I miss this place too! And all the lovely ladies in it too :hugs:


----------



## Perfect_pink

i miss it in here too, i cant belive its been 3 months, married life its fab and loving every single minute and i love being able to call my oh my Husband x x


----------



## RedRose19

my wedding is in 2012 and im freaking out nothing will be done in time.. and never have energy now :haha: we havent even got a band yet!! :dohh:


----------

